
Ask HN: Encrypted cloud storage? - sysk
I&#x27;m running out of space on my laptop and would like to move some old files to the cloud. I also have old files on a couple of USB sticks and external HDs that I&#x27;m a bit paranoid about losing so I&#x27;d like to move this data to the cloud as well. What&#x27;s a good solution for that type of problem? Since some of that data is sensitive, I would require a solution that supports encryption.
======
auslegung
Keybase.io might be a solution. Not sure how much space they give though.

------
jumelles
Do you know about SpiderOak? Encrypted backup is their business model.

